

Time, Investing, and the Power Law- the Value of Exponential Returns - OmarIsmail91
http://seekingintellect.com/2014/10/02/time-investing-and-the-power-law-the-value-of-exponential-returns.html

======
bsbechtel
This doesn't acknowledge or discuss the risk of making the wrong choice -
i.e., making a choice in the 80% category instead of the 20% category.

